
Backdoored Linux Mint, and the Perils of Checksums - djvdorp
https://micahflee.com/2016/02/backdoored-linux-mint-and-the-perils-of-checksums/
======
edoceo
Article says it's not difficult to make a backdoored ISO with the same MD5
checksum as the valid ISO. I'd pay $1000 to see it.

